# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  O. pumilio 'Cauchero'

## Tony

It's been a while since I posted any frogs, so here are a few shots of one of my pumilio groups.

----------


## Amy

Nice pics! I love the one of the froggy tucked into the bromeliad! Your viv is beautiful.

----------



----------


## pez

Very nice Tony, I specially like their black color. One little question, how many do you keep and what is the tanks size?

----------



----------


## Tony

> Very nice Tony, I specially like their black color. One little question, how many do you keep and what is the tanks size?


I keep a 1.2 trio, and the viv is 33x17x20 (84x43x51 in cm).

----------



----------


## Baelari

I really like the glass you put in the bottom to make the drainage layer look nice.

And I have those shelves too!

----------



----------


## Leefrogs

super nice!! Hope to buy offspring. Quite pricey too

But still one of my dream frogs

----------



----------

